# Bertone Freeclimber with BMW M40 Engine - Help with parts



## allanhmalex (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I own a 1994 Bertone FreeClimber II (Produced in Italy) which come factory with a 1.8 BMW M40 engine. I am trying to find he correct replacement spark plug wires, which I noticed has an extra lead coming off the #3 plug wire to the engine timing belt area. Can someone help me with a part number for such plug wires please.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Welcome to Bimmerfest! I've moved your question to the general BMW forum, you will get more help in here. Good looking truck!

Tim


----------



## allanhmalex (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks Tim, looking forward to being on the forum


----------



## u.nanimous (Nov 1, 2014)

Do you know the month of manufacture for the engine? I would assume the engine is identical to an E36 318i in which case you can go to http://www.realoem.com/bmw/select.do?kind=P&series=E36&body=Lim&model=318i&zone=ECE&arch=0 and enter a date and you will get a list of diagrams to find the part number on.

Or, that is such a simple common part you may be able to contact one of the site sponsors (link near the top right of this web page).


----------

